# tips on how to build traps



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

i heard off a bodybuilder (zack khan if you where wondering) that the only way to target traps is with deadlifts and other lifting exercises? is this true? if not could someone give me a few tips on how to build them? many thanks to all replies

cuggster


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Other lifting exercises?? Isn't every weight lifting exercise a 'lifting exercise'?

Deads will work traps but so will shrugs, upright rows, rear delt flys, pull ups, BOR etc etc.

Some work them more than others - shrugs are probably the best way to 'isolate' them but for me you can't beat deadlifts as they do so much more too.


----------



## K1eran (Jan 9, 2011)

SHRUGS


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Shrugs, upright rows, deadlifts


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Shrugs with a nice hold for 2 seconds at the top.


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

deadlifts and close grip upright rows hit the traps on the shoulders or back days do:

bend over db reardelts flies

superset with

front bar shrugs

another superset is:

front bar shrugs

superset with

behind the back bar shrugs

or

rear delts db raises

superset with

db shrugs

ive found supersets work better for traps as they are big and strong muscles and they need a lot work but you can try single exercises as well as bar shrugs or db shrugs


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

BigBennyM said:


> Other lifting exercises?? Isn't every weight lifting exercise a 'lifting exercise'?
> 
> Deads will work traps but so will shrugs, upright rows, rear delt flys, pull ups, BOR etc etc.
> 
> Some work them more than others - shrugs are probably the best way to 'isolate' them but for me you can't beat deadlifts as they do so much more too.


 cheers mate, worded it wrong lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Deadlifts and static holds BIG trap developments!!!!!


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks for all the post guys, very much appreciated


----------



## 0000_soldier (Aug 9, 2011)

Yh upright rows, very controlled, but i prefer deads, I have not done isolation in a while but yh up right row has caused a nice peak.


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

I have added some decent size to my traps by hitting them twice, Monday heavy shrugs within my back workout and then on Thursday within shoulders I do a rack run starting at 40kgs and drop setting all the way to the 2kgs it burns like hell but it has worked a treat


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Heavy a55 deadlifts


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Deads with shoulders pinned back


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

DONT DO THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Stand in the middle of the cable machine,set the clamps at the bottom rung and shrug as much of the stacks as you can or even put on more discs if you can fit them on. Traps are like calf muscles...workhorses that can take a serious pounding..theyre involved in every type of lifts done with the arms after all.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> DONT DO THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WTF :wacko:


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Depends what you want to catch i supose? Ive build good traps for rabbits, pidgeons etc.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I attribute my inability to buy a shirt that fits to heavy deadlifting.



:thumb:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Haha...but do they weigh much? Like 100k a piece? The rabbit traps that is...


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Shrugs Shrugs and shrugs,


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

In all seriousness, ive found SHRUGS SHRUGS AND MORE SHRUGS Very heavy and good formed shrugs form big traps.


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> DONT DO THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


wtf did I just witness ???


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I attribute my inability to buy a shirt that fits to heavy deadlifting.
> 
> View attachment 61343
> 
> ...


Nice way of putting it


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks again guys, they're getting more pumped these days!


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

shrugs on the smith machine, can't go wrong


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

achilles88 said:


> shrugs on the smith machine, can't go wrong


Agreed....

l love these especially with my hands behind my back.. they really seem to hit the spot for me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

Wtf is that guy doing in the video? Never seen nothing like that before...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

fusion405 said:


> Wtf is that guy doing in the video? Never seen nothing like that before...


He's doing deadlift shrugs !!

FFS does anyone on here actually train ?

Your all retarded clearly !!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm guessing he's working on a partial movement of the snatch, rather than trying to get thick traps. Still looks frigging awful though!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

Milky said:


> He's doing deadlift shrugs !!
> 
> FFS does anyone on here actually train ?
> 
> Your all retarded clearly !!


We must be. In fact somebody give me the phone i gotta call this clampit for some pointers...

I take it that was 135lb not kg?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

fusion405 said:


> We must be. In fact somebody give me the phone i gotta call this clampit for some pointers...
> 
> I take it that was 135lb not kg?


HEY !!

That was at least a 15 l saw on each side !!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

Milky said:


> HEY !!
> 
> That was at least a 15 l saw on each side !!


We can only aspire to be that great, maybe its genetics


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

fusion405 said:


> We can only aspire to be that great, maybe its genetics


I saw him at the Olympia ....

I think he was cleaning the bogs IIRC...


----------



## steel grip (Aug 15, 2011)

what i found best for results are behind the back shrugs hold pause at the top and lowered slowly and lateral raiser's with your arms 6-8 ins away from your body and and again lowered slowly nice pain haha


----------

